# Random Request timed out when ping router



## softtools (Nov 17, 2008)

I just noticed my internet was unstable and slow. 

I connected my laptop directly with leased line modem, I can able to work & ping without request timeout 

But when I connected through router am facing this problem, Random Request timed out when ping with router

I am suspecting the problem with router configuration 

So I restarted the router again the same problem… 

C:\>ping 123.182.139.178

Pinging 123.182.139.178 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Reply from 123.182.139.178: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=243
Request timed out.
Reply from 123.182.139.178: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=243
Reply from 123.182.139.178: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=243
Reply from 123.182.139.178: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=243
Request timed out
Request timed out
Reply from 123.182.139.178: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=243
Request timed out
………..

Please help me to solve this problem……..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?



Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi softtools,

Also be aware the ICMP is handled very differently by some network devices. Other types of traffic take priority whereas ICMP goes into hardware registers and is actually frequently dropped by many networked devices.


----------

